

Teachmate - new web educational project - mak
http://teachmate.org
What teachmate is all about?<p>TeachMate.org is a service that helps people who want to learn and people who want to teach find each other. It is a dating site, except that the aim here is education.<p>The idea behind this service is simple: whoever teaches — learns. There are few simple things we wish our user could find out:<p><pre><code>    * You don't need to be a professional to teach. Instead, you have to teach to become a professional.
    * You don't need to pay money for learning or ask for money when you teach someone.
    * Learning is not about the degrees, it's about the process and what you can do with your knowledge.
</code></pre>
Have fun!
======
